# Anyone out there?



## CincyCichlids

Hello Swoapers!

Hope everyone is enjoying their summer. I was just wondering if any of you check this board anymore. I know we've kinda fallen apart... but I'm hoping we can at least start picking up some conversations.

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## megasycophant

Hi Roger! Errrr.. Roger! Hello. I mean... I'm listening.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Yeah, I am still out here. But I am really out there, living in WA. Seattle/Tacoma area. No tank right now, was too lazy to move it in and out of apts. Oh yeah, and way to poor! Hopefully moving into a house in a few months, so I am hoping to get back up and running for a nice winter project.


----------



## MatPat

Still around, just not very active anymore. You're not still in West Chester are you?


----------



## CincyCichlids

Matt,

Nope I'm in Springfield off of Rt 40... but fishroom is still in West Chester, and I'm now working off of Miamisburg-Centerville Rd at The Melting Pot... you should ride your Harley up here sometime, lots of nice country to see!

How are your shrimp doing?


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Three kids. (+) School full time. (+) Plenty of computer side work to keep me busy. (=) fish/plant slacker loachguy.

Seriously.. There are some weeks where I might look at my tanks once or twice.

One legged man. Butt kicking contest. Busier than.


----------

